
Billions of Dollars U.S. Economy Loses to Occupational Licensing - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/instituteforjustice/2018/12/03/study-reveals-the-billions-of-dollars-u-s-consumers-and-the-economy-lose-to-occupational-licensing/#7965acfb39b6
======
bediger4000
Don't bother: this is entirely one-sided. How much is lost to licensing is all
that it covers. How much do we save by having licensed electricians,
mechanics, etc that don't screw things isn't considered, as near as I can
tell. Also, the author discloses his affiliation with the "Institute for
Justice", which I was surprised to find out is a Libertarian public interest
law firm, not a superhero organization like I'd hoped. It's not really a
Forbes article, it's sort of an infomercial. If it was journalism, it would be
hopelessly one-sided, not even an attempt at he said/she said malpractice.

